#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-13
<Ddorda> ‎good night ppl :)
<dmcglone> paultag: you in here?
<paultag> dmcglone: I'm in here, yeah
<dmcglone> is the Ubuntu channel down? I can't seem to join
<paultag> dmcglone: -us-oh ?
<paultag> dmcglone: which one?
<dmcglone> Joining #ubuntu-oh requires an invitation.
<paultag> dmcglone: -us-oh
<dmcglone> that was weird
<dmcglone> after all this time, it finally crapped out with that setting
<paultag> dmcglone: :)
<dmcglone> wow
<paultag> I'm not sure what ubuntu-oh is
<paultag> but it's not us-oh, and it's not a country
<dmcglone> I've been using ubuntu-oh for a long time
<paultag> odd
<dmcglone> yeah
<paultag> might be on forward
<paultag> freenode was having issues today
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> so thats probably why
<paultag> 02:13 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : stalcup
<paultag> dmcglone: yeah, it's on forward. That's vorian 
<paultag> 02:13 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Mode lock  : +if #ubuntu-ohio
<dmcglone> huh
<paultag> whoh
<paultag> ubuntu-ohio is wrong too
<paultag> wtf is going on there
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> Ahhha
<dmcglone> no idea dude, your the computer genius you tell me.. LOL
<paultag> that was Jacob, forward data:
<paultag> 02:14 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Mode lock  : +insf #ubuntu-us-oh
<paultag> gotcha.
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> dmcglone: so your join to ubuntu-oh --> ubuntu-ohio --> ubuntu-us-oh
<paultag> doh ;)
<dmcglone> Ah why does everything always have to be so complicated ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone: it's not!
<dmcglone> ah maybe for you, but an old geezer like me it is.. ;-)
<dmcglone> your studying computer science correct?
<paultag> dmcglone: yessir
<paultag> dmcglone: last semester in a month
<dmcglone> is computer science as complicated as they let it on to be
<paultag> dmcglone: it can be ;)
<paultag> dmcglone: i'm trying to make it easy with my blog posts
<dmcglone> what do you learn that one couldn't learn on their own?
<paultag> just wrote this one -- http://blog.pault.ag/post/2175430707/the-rsa-algorithm-humanized-sorta
<paultag> dmcglone: we learn stuff that's very hard to learn on your own. Computer Science != Programming
<paultag> dmcglone: CS is the study of how computers work, on a theoretical level, and how to best use them
<paultag> dmcglone: programming is the use of that. It's like a chemist vs a baker who uses their stuff
<dmcglone> does it differ very much from electronic engineering?
<paultag> dmcglone: yes, EE is a lot more detailed, and more like practical physycs. CS is abstract and more philosiphy
<paultag> dmcglone: you can be a great programmer without knowing any computer science, just as you can be a cs rockstar and not know how to code
<paultag> but it helps ;)
<dmcglone> I see, because I took EE at Devry but still have 3 quarters to go :-/
<paultag> good luck!
<dmcglone> I haven't decided whether I'm going to go back though
<paultag> mm.
<dmcglone> I haven't been back to college since 1994 :-/
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone> I was thinking the other day whether I should go back or not, but I can't decide whether I should go back into EE or take CS
<paultag> dmcglone: only you can decide :)
<paultag> dmcglone: do you like math or math?
<dmcglone> it's not my favorite, but I am good with it, because of my EE
<paultag> then yes :)
<dmcglone> I had to learn EE mathmetics
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone> reading resistors etc. etc
<paultag> I have a little thing from radio shack that lets me spin the colors
<paultag> I can't remember what order they're in
<dmcglone> I swear them color bands can be a pain in the butt sometimes
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> exactly
<dmcglone> you took the words right out of my mouth
<dmcglone> I couldn't tell you either it's been so long
<paultag> yeah, so I mean, if you're good at math and logic the only answer to EE or CS I can give is yes
<dmcglone> I'm more interested in programming and working with them, not building them or fixing them
<paultag> you can learn to program without Uni. CS is a theoretical degree
<dmcglone> back when I was in college they didn't have CS
<paultag> o.O
<paultag> it's an old field
<paultag> not in the grand scheme of things
<dmcglone> you mean CS?
<paultag> but any time after the 70's, they had plenty
<paultag> yeah
<dmcglone> Devry must have not offered it
<paultag> ah
<paultag> hell, ada lovelace mang
<paultag> so, 1850's
<dmcglone> woah
<paultag> dmcglone: she was the first computer programmer
<dmcglone> yeah, but I thought that fell more into the EE category
<dmcglone> back then that is
<dmcglone> because back then, they were just starting out and I would believe the focus would be more on the engineering of the machine
<paultag> dmcglone: electricity was not common back then
<paultag> dmcglone: you can program a physical computer
<paultag> dmcglone: remember, CS is the theory of this stuff. Don't matter if it's quarks, electrons or physical rods
<dmcglone> ok yeah thats right
<paultag> dmcglone: I'll catch you in a few. I'm going to get back to this paper of mine
<paultag> dmcglone: much love!
<dmcglone> Ok thanks for the help
<paultag> sure sure
<dmcglone> I appreciate it
<paultag> np man
<dmcglone> have a good one
<paultag> back atcha
<vorian> paultag: all those extra was a load of crap from the ubuntu-irc council not being able to choose the proper naming
<nhandler> vorian: LoCo naming standard is a LoCo Council issue (that I thought was finally getting sorted out this cycle)
<vorian> nhandler: this was like 2/3 years ago
<YoBoY> good morning
<paultag> vorian: aye, it's ubuntu-ISO_CODE*, and for subteams, it's -SHORT_ID* ( so they can have subteams )
<paultag> vorian: it makes it easy to parse ( and looks good )
<paultag> only issue is with stuff like ubuntu-qa
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> mhall119, heya - how's the ubuntu base app coming on? :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> dholbach: you know, I still don't have a project name for it yet ;(
<nigelb> Morning cjohnston, mhall119 :)
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<cjohnston> can someone review my merge proposals today  if they get some time please
<mhall119> dholbach: the past couple weeks I've been working on https://launchpad.net/xdg-launcher
<nigelb> mhall119: If I asked you to kick cjohnston for me, would you be kind enough to do so? ;)
<dholbach> mhall119, ubuntu-django-foundations?
<cjohnston> its not worth if mhall119 
<dholbach> I know it'S boring, but it's a better start than nothing :)
<dholbach> mhall119, wow, you're working on a lot of different projects :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I know, I'm scattered
<mhall119> xdg-launcher is actually being made for Qimo though
<mhall119> I just figured I'd make it generic enough for other uses
<mhall119> it's also a good intro into pygtk for me
<daker> mhall119, it would good if it can autohide
<mhall119> daker: file a bug ;)
<daker> woot
<cjohnston> I'll file you a bunch of bugs
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I've already filed myself a bunch of bugs
<cjohnston> spam alert
<mhall119> alright guys: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations
<mhall119> I made the 3 of you admins too
<daker> yay
<mhall119> daker: :P
<daker> mhall119, if you try to disable the "Games" menu you will get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/543061/
<daker> mhall119, i am trying to fix bug 688390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688390 in xdg-launcher "Refresh on menu changes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688390
<daker> mhall119, i am all most done with bug bug 688390
<daker> bug 688390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688390 in xdg-launcher "Refresh on menu changes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688390
<mhall119> daker: if you use the xdg-launcher script, it should warn you about not providing a menu
<mhall119> daker: really? awesome
<daker> mhall119, bug 688390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688390 in xdg-launcher "Refresh on menu changes (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688390
<daker> there is a branch linked there
<mhall119> daker: does that just rebuild the menu every x seconds?
<daker> mhall119, no it rebuild the menu when there is a change
<daker> mhall119, menu.add_monitor(self.menu_changed_cb, launchers)
<mhall119> oh cool, so that's part of gmenu then?
<daker> yes
<daker> so when there is a change i rebuild the menu
<mhall119> awesome man! thanks
<daker> yw
<mhall119> daker: this rocks!
<mhall119> is it ready to merge?
<daker> mhall119, i don't know :)
<daker> i'll propose it for merge
<mhall119> I'm happy with it, so unless there's more you're working on for that bug, I'd like to merge it
<daker> just wait i think i need to fix something
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> I made a change to yours already, to make it re-calculate the bar width when rebuilding
<daker> mhall119, ah that's it
<daker> so it ok
<daker> it's*
<mhall119> cool, merging it now
<daker> merge it
<mhall119> done and released 0.0.4, thanks again
<daker> mhall119, what should XDG launcher do in addition to what we have ?
<daker> \o/
<mhall119> that's really all I *needed* it to do for Qimo
<mhall119> doing dock-style window switching would be a bonus
<mhall119> but I don't want it to be a tasklist
<mhall119> I was thinking having a submenu entries present as actual menus in the launcher
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-14
<nhandler> Is it just me, or is ~ubuntu-loco-enthusiasts no longer really getting used (at least for its original purpose)
<cjohnston> mhall119: should /meetings display start and end times, or just start?
<mhall119> both I think
<mhall119> even though most will likely be an hour
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ComputerChic> Hi all :) I am new to this channel. I happened across in reading up on Ubuntu just for fun.
<ComputerChic> Hi all :) I am new to this channel. I happened across in reading up on Ubuntu just for fun.
<ComputerChic> Is there anyone awake in here?
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> msg dholbach I asked Daviey to submit me for the 2 ISD web developer positions
<mhall119> bah
<mhall119> fail
<Daviey> total fail :)
 * dholbach hugs mhall119 and Daviey
<mhall119> I think my keyboard is failing, come keys aren't working at times
<mhall119> my quote key is usually the culprit
<mhall119> but now it's spreading to /
<mhall119> maybe I should clean the crumbs out
<dholbach> that might help :)
<Daviey> poor mhall119 
<daker> mhall119, http://imgur.com/KJo2a.png
<mhall119> daker: pretty
<mhall119> using cairo or something?
<daker> yes
<daker> it's a a fork
<mhall119> that's cool
<daker> fail!
<mhall119> though you might want to look at ADeskBar if this is for personal use
<daker> it's ADeskBar ツ
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> that's what I used to learn how to make a dock in python, actually
<mhall119> I considered just making a plugin for it
<mhall119> but it does way more than I needed, and I wanted to make something as small and simple as possible
<daker> that's what i am doing
<mhall119> cool
<daker> are you going to change your job ?
<mhall119> daker: depends
<mhall119> I'm happy where I'm at, but Canonical sure is enticing
<mhall119> daker: is that actually enlightenment, or just Gnome?
<daker> gnome+elementary
<daker> mhall119, i am also interested in the second web dev position
<mhall119> oh, is the e the elementary logo?
<mhall119> I thought it was the enlightenment one
<daker> yes
<daker> thery are #
<daker> mhall119, call interviews always fail for me :s
<daker> specialy in english
<mhall119> yeah, I can see language being a barrier
<daker> :s
<daker> mhall119, if i finish the launcher are you going to use it in Qimo ?
<mhall119> daker: I'm going to use what's in xdg-launcher right now, definitely
<mhall119> I don't think I'd use ADeskBar
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-15
<ComputerChic> Hi all:P
<ComputerChic> :)
<Ddorda> ‎morning
<ComputerChic> Hi
<ComputerChic> I am new to this channel.
<Ddorda> ‎ComputerChic: welcome
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> did everyone get their humble indie bundle?
<mhall119> Revenge of the Titans is horribly addictive
<czajkowski> eh
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> ello 
<cjohnston> hey czajkowski how goes?
<czajkowski> slowly but surely
<czajkowski> how's you
<cjohnston> tired sore... been a long week
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-16
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<mhall119> hiya
<ComputerChic> mhall119: How are you?
<mhall119> good
<mhall119> you?
<ComputerChic> mhall119: good
<dholbach> good morning!
<ComputerChic> dholbach:  Good Morning.
<YoBoY> god morning
<YoBoY> good
<Ddorda> ‏ה
<Ddorda> ‏אופס
<Ddorda> ‎oops
<Ddorda> ‎sorry
<mhall119> cjohnston: reviewed and merged your branches
<daker> mhall119, and mine ?
<mhall119> daker: loco-directory branches?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> oh, didn't see yours down there at the bottom
<mhall119> let me take a look
<daker> sure tyt
<mhall119> hmmm, it doesn't seem to let me change language
<mhall119> the menu stays on "Arabic" but the language is still English
<mhall119> and English (United States) isn't an option
<mhall119> as much as the brits might wish that were true
<daker> Oh!!
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> mhall119: not our fault ye spell tings the wrong way 
<czajkowski> *things
<mhall119> lol, oh the irony
<mhall119> and 'our'? My you assimilated fast
<czajkowski> mhall119: I was already half english my dear :)
<Ronnie> what are the steps to runs the LD branche local. i created a patch, but need to test is
<Ronnie> it*
<daker> Ronnie, there is an INSTALL file there
<daker> just to
<daker> do*
<daker> bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<daker> cd loco-directory
<Ronnie> daker: thx. i already were a folder too deep
<Ronnie> its running now
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> how long does the "./manage.py update" command take?
<daker> Ronnie, It depends on your internet connection
<daker> ~5 -> 10min
<Ronnie> daker, not much traffic here. (ah just finished)
<Ronnie> hmm, looks like it did not update the events
<daker> Ronnie, no it just fetch languages/countries/lp teams/lp team admins
<Ronnie> oh, i need to test events (generate ical)
 * Ronnie is fixing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/671278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671278 in loco-directory "Unable to subscribe to RSS or iCal feed from Google Calendar (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<daker> gimme a sec
<Ronnie> ill give you 3 if you want :P
<daker> ok
<daker> the first thing you need to do is to add you lp ID to local_settings.py
<daker> added it to DEBUG_USERS
<Ronnie> ok
<daker> now you have to login then you will have a full access
<Ronnie> added: DEBUG_USERS = ('ronnie.vd.c') in local_settings.py  - logged in, but still cant see the events
<daker> Ronnie, go to http://127.0.0.1/teams/
<daker> then choose a team
<daker> Ronnie, events needs to be added 
<Ronnie> daker, thx :D it worked, and the branche has now be proposed for mergin
<daker> ok :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: is Bug #691202 possilbe
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691202 in loco-directory "venues of the country of the current selected team should be first (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691202
<Ronnie> cjohnston: mhall119, i fixed bug #961202. branche is now propesed for merging
<ubot4> Ronnie: Bug 961202 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/961202 is private
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd say it is
<cjohnston> whatever that bug is, its private
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have no idea
<mhall119> I think he transposed the 6 and 9
<cjohnston> bug #691202
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691202 in loco-directory "venues of the country of the current selected team should be first (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691202
<Ronnie> i think i did. better use copy/paste next time
<cjohnston> Ronnie: it cant be fix committed until the fix is committed.. just because you made the patch, it isnt comitted
<Ronnie> oh, what should i tag it than?
<mhall119> in progress
<cjohnston> in progress
<Ronnie> ok, done
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: somebody already working on: bug #627492
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627492 in loco-directory "Limit selection of users to team members (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627492
<cjohnston> its all yours Ronnie 
<Ronnie> oke :D
<Ronnie> cjohnston: question regarding this bug...
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> is it better to put the 'teams members on top of the list' or 'only the team members'
<cjohnston> only team members
<cjohnston> there is no reason someone who isnt a team member should be a contact/admin/chair
<cjohnston> that i know of
<cjohnston> unless mhall119 or the loco-council thinks differently
<Ronnie> cjohnston: isn't there already a relationshipt between teams and 'members' ? i cant find it in the models. Should i fetch them myself from launchpad?
<cjohnston> i would think there would have to be based upon the fact that you can only add/modify things for teams you are a member of
<Ronnie> so far i can only find 'owner, admin and contact'
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<cjohnston> theres an is_team_member or something
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i found: launchpad.is_team_member(request.user, team_object)
<Ronnie> it does an LP API request
<cjohnston> starting at line 103 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head%3A/loco_directory/events/views.py
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ^
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> Ronnie: every LP team has a Django group, if the Django user is in the Django group by the same name, they're a member of that team
<mhall119> cjohnston: there may be occasions where non-members are the current admin or contact for a loco
<mhall119> and I can definitely see where a non-member might be a meeting chair
<Ronnie> mhall119: i just saw. Im now testing the code (UserProfile.objects.filter(user__groups__name__exact__self.team.lp_name)
<mhall119> should be an = in there somewhere
<Ronnie> mhall119:  oops, typed wrong in chat
<mhall119> ok
<Ronnie> the = is in my code tough
<mhall119> :)
<Ronnie> mhall119: suggestion. make 2 optgroups.  team members and others ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: is it true that not every User object has an profile?
<Ronnie> i think my code is right (http://pastebin.com/LZjvkGU3) but it returns an empty list
<Ronnie> and now gives an error on .get_profile()
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: does every User have a UserProfile ? Somehow my code does not work
<Ronnie> current branche can be found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sup 
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: merge proposal done (needed to create manually a UserProfile for my account tough)
<mhall119> Ronnie: every user created from LP should have a profile
<Ronnie> mhall119: strange, my local account didn't (could it be because the changed-lp-name bug?)
 * Ronnie is currently trying to solve: #570613
<Ronnie> bug #570613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 25)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570613
<mhall119> yeah, we've had that one for a while now
<mhall119> waiting on someone familiar enough with google maps
<Ronnie> mhall119:  http://www.allesoverlinux.nl/ubuntu/kaart/ (some project for ubuntu-nl with google maps v3)
<Ronnie> i think i can solve this problem too
<mhall119> nice
<Ronnie> mhall119: any idea what information should be in the "notification" when a user clicks on an event on the map?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-17
<mhall119> I'd think event name, venue name and date/time
<Ronnie> mhall119: are there good icons to use for markers?
<mhall119> hmm, I don't know if we have any
<mhall119> I don't think so
<Ronnie> first steps are made. map is visible, icons are placed and are clickable
<Ronnie> mhall119: first steps can be found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613
<YoBoY> bonjour
<toabctl> hi
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> Finally, the Indian LoCo is having an IRC meeting today.
<nigelb> Any suggestions, tips? :)
<paultag> nigelb: have fun?
<paultag> nigelb: Mohi looks like he's doing work with it. He's a hard worker, it'll happen
<nigelb> paultag: haha
<nigelb> paultag: I'm hoping he'll lead things up.  I just got voluntold to chair :p
<paultag> get mohi to do it :)
<nigelb> paultag: btw, tomorrow we have an unconference and I'm expected to lead the Ubuntu BoF.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> woo
<paultag> I'm kinda drunk still, so I'm a bit slow
<nigelb> paultag: I have no clue what to do.  Any suggestions?
<paultag> working on getting rid of this headache, cut me some slack
<nigelb> paultag: finals over?
<paultag> jawohl
<paultag> nigelb: let's see here
<paultag> nigelb: akgraner would be a godsend right now
<paultag> hummm
<nigelb> paultag: totally.
 * czajkowski sends paultag a case of mickeyfinns 
<paultag> nigelb: get in touch with the guy who ran the ubuntu ohio mini-conf at olf
<paultag> czajkowski: mickeyfinns? that sounds awesome and tasty
<czajkowski> paultag: ask akgraner 
<czajkowski> nyommy good stuff 
<czajkowski> Nafallo: aint that right :) 
<nigelb> paultag: who was it ? Nafallo ?
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> nigelb: Oh right, I totally did not tell you. itsafork
<paultag> nigelb: https://launchpad.net/~itsafork
<paultag> nigelb: shoot him an email or something. He's one of the new Ohio contacts :)
<czajkowski> paultag: http://www.mickeyfinn.ie/
<nigelb> paultag: okay!
<Ronnie> can someone give feedback on https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613  ( bug #570613 )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 25)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570613
<Tricky> Hi all
<Tricky> :)
<serfus> hey Tricky
<Tricky> Ronnie: Hey ronnie 
<Ronnie> hey hey :D
<Tricky> I'm done for the day we talk soon tomorrow..
<Tricky> Ronnie: you know its 3:00am in d night
<Ronnie> till then :D
<Ronnie> aj, thats late... its here 22:30
<Tricky> Ronnie: Hmmm u still got time to enjoy :) howzz the climate in there u guys got snowfall ? 
<Tricky> Ronnie: we got winter here in india but not snowfall :P
<Tricky> shani: hi
<Ronnie> we got plenty of snow here
<Tricky> Ronnie: great man i wish i could be there i've never seen snow fall :P
<Ronnie> dangerous to driver by car...
<Tricky> Ronnie: really ?? I would love to sket u know........ are you there on FB (Facebook)???
<Ronnie> when i was around 14 years old, me and my friends made a 4person iglo in the back yard
<Ronnie> nope, no FB here
<Ronnie> snow can be really fun
<Ronnie> but not when you need to drive
<Ronnie> snowfights are also very cool
<Ronnie> whats the temperature in india?
<Tricky> well not less 14 - 15 Degree ce
<paultag> snow rules
<Tricky> :P paultag yaa buddy
<Ronnie> you know how -5 feels like?
<paultag> Yup. I've been in -40 F
<Tricky> Ronnie: i will die :P 
<paultag> I grew up in MA, and I'd stay up in New Hampshire for a while
<Tricky> lol... u are crazy paultag :P  great man... 
<paultag> I'm now in Cleveland, we get lots of snow here :)
 * czajkowski wants to go back to Hampton beach some day 
<paultag> czajkowski: aloha
<Tricky> any ways we talk sooon tomorrow byee all :)
<czajkowski> paultag: aloha 
<Tricky> q
<paultag> czajkowski: how's life?
<Tricky> q:
<Ronnie> bye Tricky
<paultag> Tricky: it's <ESC>:q!
<czajkowski> paultag: nay bad, watcing movies, had a korma and enjoying a rest
<Tricky> Naa its a webpage :P soo this wont work here 
<Tricky> hahaha
<Tricky> http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<Tricky> thats where I am :)
<Tricky> :q!
<Tricky> naaa
<Tricky> hahaha
<Tricky> byee
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<paultag> I need a sleep
<paultag> Oh shoot. I need to pack. I'm leaving in the morning :(
<Ronnie> bad planning ;)
<paultag> Ronnie: yup :)
<czajkowski> paultag: me too 
<paultag> Ronnie: In all honesty, I keep enough stuff back home to where I don't have to pack if I don't have time
<Ronnie> bug 570613 almost resolved. For a screenshot of the current map: http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/4906/maverikmeerkatreleasepa.png
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 44)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570613
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston, daker online?
<daker> Woo that looks good
<Ronnie> yea, it does, and it works like a charm (alright.... almost)
<Ronnie> just need some 'cluster' icons (when multiple makers are clustered)
<Ronnie> and the balloons, when clicking on icons need more attention
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-18
<locodir-user> mn,bnj,
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> its time to go diving!
<locodir-user> Ronnie: Hey buddy 
<Ronnie> hey ....
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> Back to work on week ends :(
<Ronnie> glad to be still student :)
<locodir-user> Hmmm... !!! yaa !!! u lucky
<locodir-user> nick / Tricky
<locodir-user> :(
<locodir-user> whats the command to change the nick ?
<Ronnie>  /nick Tricky
<TrickyJ> Cool :)
<Ronnie> still on webchat
<Ronnie> didn't chatzilla work?
<TrickyJ> Yaa man chatzilla is not working
<Ronnie> does it give specific errors?
<TrickyJ> Naa i guess its a secured network it just say unable to connect try again..,May be i dont have access to it 
<head_victim> Where is the loco.ubuntu.com/teams able to be updated?
<head_victim> Is this only possible by team admins or anyone logged in?
<Ronnie> im currently investigating: bug 611304, most of the code works already, but for security reasons, the user of the UserProfile is not sended with JSON, therefore the data cannot be copied 1:1. Does someone have thoughts about this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611304 in loco-directory "Import data from loco.ubuntu.com JSON service locally (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611304
<mhall119> Ronnie: the username, id, first and last can be copied
<mhall119> just not password
<mhall119> the Profile JSON should just contain the user ID though
<mhall119> there's already a service for the rest of the User object
<Ronnie> mhall119: return model_service(UserProfile, request, url, exclude=['user'])
<Ronnie> an userprofile cannot be linked to a django user
<Ronnie> while all requests work with django users
<mhall119> Ronnie: was that already there, or is this something you're doing?
<Ronnie> thats the JSON, that is already in the code (development, i dont know whats currently live running)
<mhall119> hmm, we can probably allow user, it should just show the integer id
<Ronnie> the integer id should be enough
<mhall119> check and see what it gives if you remove the exclide=['user']
<Ronnie> im running into some other problems atm, but i think almost all can be solved. the model does not seemed to be changed too much
<Ronnie> then it shlould work, other m2m and o2m relationships are working too
<Ronnie> currently i get already the live date from the server
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> dholbach will love you for that
<Ronnie> hmm, running into datetime problems now. i need to check for that too
<Ronnie> mhall119: in what way does the live-data conflicts with the command init-ld and update ?
<mhall119> init-ld pulls team and user data from Launchpad, and initializes countries and languages from system ISO files
<mhall119> it doesn't populate any event of venue info
<mhall119> live-data should probably pull everything, including what init-ld would do, and completely replace the local DB
<mhall119> otherwise foreign keys might not line up right
<Ronnie> indeed
<Ronnie> but i have still a problem when an FK is deleted on the server side
<Ronnie> have to look for a way to 'or' define the pk myself, 'or' make a mapping between the server_pk and local_pk
<Ronnie> mhall119: i was thinking about the latter one
<mhall119> I'm thinking you just require a complete replacement of all local data
<mhall119> like a ./manage.py reset
<Ronnie> true, but what about the mapping, can it be done without
<mhall119> you shouldn't need a mapping if you're only using what's on the server
<mhall119> unless the JSON services aren't giving you enough data for that
<Ronnie> and what happens if entrys on the server are deleted?
<mhall119> the live-data isn't meant to keep databases in sync
<mhall119> just to give us 'live' data to test against when we're developing locally
<Ronnie> i mean, when it is deleted before syncing, the PK does not exists anymore, but the local just keeps adding the numbers
<mhall119> oh, you mean deleted mid-sync?
<Ronnie> no, when an object is deleted on the server, the PK lets say 3 does not exists anymore. when i recreate the objects, django decides the pk. so with 1 and 2 are fine, but 4 on the server will be 3 on the local db
<TrickyJ> watch out guys :P http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs214.snc4/39050_421528357147_644872147_4574223_5524899_n.jpg
<Ronnie> mhall119:  the script sometimes fails when the data on the server is null, while it cant be null in local db. need to find a proper solution for that one
<TrickyJ> REGISTER <tricky#123> <alivesoftwares@rediffmail.com>
<TrickyJ> :P
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: check out here
<TrickyJ> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<Ronnie> yes, with that command (/msg Nickserv REGISTER <your_secret_pwd> <your_email>) you can register an account for IRC
 * mhall119 is sooo tempted to troll czajkowski over being stranded right now
<czajkowski> mhall119: BESTP_NOT_TO_DO_THAT
<mhall119> ;0
<mhall119> ;)
<mhall119> merry Christmas czajkowski, it's 74 F here
<mhall119> you should never have left
<czajkowski> mhall119: so help me I will throttle you
<Ronnie> mhall119: how soon jou think the server instance can be chainged, so the UserProfiles, includes the User Id?
<Ronnie> mhall119: running into problems with the 'overwritten' save function of Venue
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-19
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: ??
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston, paultag any idea why null=True can be found here: attendee_profile = models.ForeignKey(UserProfile, help_text=_('the name of the attendee'), null=True)
<Ronnie> 99% of the data is imported correctly. the only problem (besides the User), is the subclassing of BaseEvent. Passing variables to TeamEvent and GlobalEvent does not work correct. The 'own' variables are stored correctly, but the BaseEvent params are empty
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping 
<Ronnie> hmm, i see subclassing is a onetoone field, i guess i can solve that one
<Ddorda> ‎czajkowski: here?
<czajkowski> not really 
<Ddorda> ‎czajkowski: so ttyl
<czajkowski> if it's about the mail, can you keep correspondance on mail please . 
<Ddorda> ‎yes.
<Ddorda> ‎thanks
<mhall119> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> mhall119: tis ok used noggin 
<czajkowski> wasa LD issue 
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> said I may as well make use of the time and start re approvals
<Ronnie> mhall119: your needed in #django if you have the time
<mhall119> Ronnie: on my way
 * mhall119 sends czajkowski a virtual Blake to keep her company at Heathrow
<Ronnie> mhall119: it totally worked.
<Ronnie> ik have now a local copy of loco.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> it takes some time to process the whole script, but it runs without errors (except the User to UserProfile)
<mhall119> Ronnie: yay!
<Ronnie> mhall119: if you have time tomorrow, could you test my branche, to see if it also works in 1.1.x
<mhall119> sure thing
<Ronnie> dholbach should be happy
<mhall119> I might work an emergency update in to get UserProfile.User in the JSON feed for you
<mhall119> unfortunately we've got a lot of stuff in trunk that's not ready to go out, so we can't do a standard deployment
<mhall119> Ronnie: do me a favor and file a Critical bug for getting the user field of UserProfile in the JSON feed
<Ronnie> i will
<mhall119> go ahead and assign it to me too
<mhall119> and thanks for all the work you've put been putting in
<Ronnie> one of my targets after getting ubuntu membership, was getting more involved internationally. I have to admit, i really like it
<mhall119> where are you?
<Ronnie> from where... The netherlands
<Ronnie> mhall119: i cant set the priority, can you do that
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I'll make that fix tomorrow, but it'll probably be sometime next week before we can get it deployed
<Ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/692098
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692098 in loco-directory "JSON service does not send the user field for UserProfile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> since LD is hosted on Canonical's servers, we have to put in a request with their IS team to do it
<Ronnie> thats ok
<Ronnie> good to know anyway 
<Ronnie> so, now my mind is ready to go to sleep. No more spooky spinning thoughts
<mhall119> yeah, it's pretty late over there
<Ronnie> see you tomorrow then
<mhall119> g'night
<head_victim> When I created http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/587/detail/ event it was linked to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/ that team. Now it's not showing as being for any specific team. I can't see a way to relink it. Is there something I've done incorrectly?
<elky> head_victim, file an actual bug on launchpad for it.
<head_victim> elky: thanks will do
<elky> I can't even poke around to check since i'm crippled by the launchpadname2 bug
<elky> head_victim, yeah, maybe adding my clone as admin might be worthwhile
<elky> but, it doesn't exist on launchpad, so it might 'splode things
<YoBoY> good morning
<mhall119> please don't splode loco-directory
<mhall119> head_victim: did ubuntu-au change it's name in Launchpad?
<head_victim> mhall119: not that I'm aware of, it changed owners is all that I know happened
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> how long was the event associated with your team?
<head_victim> Week or so?
<head_victim> Maybe 2 - 3
<mhall119> weird, there's no functionality for removing a team from an event in LD
<mhall119> I'm not even sure what code might harbor a bug that would do it
<mhall119> but file a bug against loco-directory, and we'll see what we can track down
<mhall119> and maybe get someone to fix it for you in the db
<head_victim> Thanks for that.
<mhall119> head_victim: were there any other events for au ever listed in LD?
<head_victim> mhall119: I don't think so. I think that was the first one
<mhall119> czajkowski: you still stuck?
<cjohnston> howdy
<leoquant> how was diving cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> cold
<cjohnston> 56 degrees
<leoquant> ah ツ
<cjohnston> tethering sucks!
<Ronnie> hey all
<leoquant> hai Ronnie 
<cjohnston> Ronnie: the team members/other members... for some reason they arent sorting for me
<cjohnston> plus I added a comment to the review
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill have a look
<Ronnie> i can now test with live data :D
<cjohnston> other than if it doesnt work, I don't know why it isnt ordering the users correctly
<cjohnston> with the json stuff Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> yes
<cjohnston> I need to learn how to do that
<Ronnie> finished the code yesterday
<cjohnston> cool
<Ronnie> its easy
<Ronnie> (altohugh the users and UserProfile are not linked correctly)
<cjohnston> that was the new bug correct?
<Ronnie> yes
<Ronnie> mhall119: will make the fix asap, and hopefully next week it will be included on the server
<cjohnston> cool
<Ronnie> for JSON: grab the code from this page: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/611304
<Ronnie> and run: ./manage.py import-life-data
<Ronnie> i dont know if migrate, init-ld and update are still neccecairy
<Ronnie> the syncing takes a lot of time
<cjohnston> i bet
<Ronnie> it does a lot of database requests
<cjohnston> and im teathered
<cjohnston> prolly not a good idaa
<Ronnie> init-ld is needed to receive the code from ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> you can get the ubuntu-website code manually
<mhall119> init-ld is just a helper in that respect
<Ronnie> mhall119: true, maybe its better to include that one in the future as a separate command
<Ronnie> mhall119: maybe its also a good idea, to get only the relevant data from the server datetime.now() - 2 months for the events
<mhall119> yeah, I think that would be safe
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm going to push the change to the UserProfile JSON feed to production, unless youhave any concerns
<mhall119> it's literally one line: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-692098/revision/345
<Ronnie> cjohnston: first: ^  then: on which page, the team_members/other_members are not sorted?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: http://ubuntuone.com/p/UUx/
<mhall119> Ronnie: okay, update is made, it's in IS's hands now
<Ronnie> then ill make an update to the script, so the fake linking disappears
<mhall119> oh nice, rt replies with a ticket # now
<cjohnston> Ronnie: for owner.contacts
<cjohnston> and add meeting
<cjohnston> mhall119: that shouldd be fine
<Ronnie> cjohnston: meeting, indeed. ill fix that in a sec. on what pages are the owner.contacts displayed?
<cjohnston> owner/contracts
<cjohnston> edit tea 
<cjohnston> team
<cjohnston> mhall119: can we make all the json stuff work with this update?
<mhall119> cjohnston: what other json work is needed?
<cjohnston> i thought Ronnie had a json patch
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think his is all on the consuming end
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> mine is indeed on the consuming end
<Ronnie> ill upload the new versions when the server is updated
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> Ronnie: one sec.. got a scvreenshot for ya
<Ronnie> oke, i already fixed it for adding new meetings, but not for updating meetingd
<cjohnston> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3333/screenshotfloridalocote.png
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 ^
<Ronnie> mhall119: are you able to reproduce the results of cjohnston
<cjohnston> The way I did it was created a new instance, syncdb mirate init-ld update then merge in and runserver]
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: any idea why: user__groups__name__in=self.instance.teams.all() does not work, but user__groups__name__in=[self.instance.teams.all()[0]] does?
<cjohnston> beyond my skill level
<Ronnie> ill now use: teams = [team for team in self.instance.teams.all()]
<cjohnston> gotta call
<mhall119> cjohnston: it could be that you just don't have team membership for anybody in your new instance
<mhall119> Ronnie: .all() returns an iterator, not a list or tuple
<Ronnie> mhall119: but i expacted that  __in also needed an iterator (not exactly and list or tuple)
<mhall119> you could also do user__groups__name__in=[t for t in self.instance.teams.all()]
<Ronnie> mhall119: thats indeed my solution now
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't think it'll take an iterator
<Ronnie> cjohnston: mhall119, could you test: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492
<Ronnie> meetings now work
<Ronnie> the event location map is now updated too, and works for global events. althoug the placing and styling needs some work
<Ronnie> is there someone with knowlegde of the HTML/CSS ?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: still not sorted
<cjohnston> can you try setting up a new install from trunk and then merge your fixes
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> cjohnston: im now trying: http://pastebin.com/9rmUxFhv
<cjohnston> I didnt import the life data
<cjohnston> is that the problem?
<Ronnie> i havent tried 'a clean one'. now running into an error. the server is not updated yet. so retrieving live data does not work yet
<cjohnston> http://pastebin.com/JPDzhkWK
<cjohnston> thats how i did it
<cjohnston> because its more like the live version
<cjohnston> set it up to run and THEN merge in the patch
<Ronnie> oke, trying that one now
<Ronnie> cjohnston: indeed, when i follow your method, the sorting fails
<cjohnston> Ronnie: afaik thats the way that it should be tested as thats the way we do it
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i do not agree, because the data on the local side is different from the server. On the local side, the users have no groups. therefore the code cannot work. On the server the users HAS groups, and therefore can be linked to different teams
<Ronnie> cjohnston: if you manually add users to some groups, the script works. So, i guess there is nothing wrong with the code, but with the initial script for the local part
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> what do you mean has groups vs doesnt have groups
<cjohnston> a local copy of ld knows what team you belpong to
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<Ronnie> cjohnston: why does users have no group assigned then?
<mhall119> okay, when setting LD up locally, init-ld will create users from team admins in LP
<Ronnie> the import-life-data (shouldn't that be live instead of life? ) creates a mirror of the server (as far as security and privacy allows)
<mhall119> but it won't assign them to a team/group until they actually log into LD
<mhall119> yes, s/life/live/
<cjohnston> mhall119: how should this be tested
<mhall119> cjohnston: log in using openid, that should assign your user at least to a group/team
<Ronnie> mhall119: when i login with openid, no UserProfile is created. but the User is indeed linked to the group
<mhall119> hmmm, I thought we were creating profiles at login....
<Ronnie> mhall119: i think it creates the profile when the profile is called the first time
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> that was dholbach's area, I'm not as familiar with it as I would like
<Ronnie> ill mark it as a bug then. high priority?
<Ronnie> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> I don't know on priority, there might be a reason they're not being created on login
<Ronnie> mhall119: true, lets wait for an answer from dholbach first then
<cjohnston> when i set it up, it knows what team im on
<cjohnston> so it should know what team everyone is on
<cjohnston> unless because the other users havent logged in,it doesnt know cause it hasnt already downloaded it
<Ronnie> cjohnston: does is know also when you not have logged in?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<Ronnie> cjohnston: can you see yourzelf as a member of your own team, when editing your team details?
<mhall119> it only gets membership details for a user when they log in
<cjohnston> Ronnie: no
<cjohnston> noone shows up
<Ronnie> cjohnston: when you lookup your User, in the admin interface, is the group your in activated?
<TrickyJ[a]> Ronnie hi
<TrickyJ[a]> hi
<Ronnie> hey
<TrickyJ> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-12
<YoBoY> bonjour
<mhall119> bonjour YoBoY
<mhall119> ça va?
<YoBoY> bonjour mhall119, très bien et toi ?
<mhall119> done with my French class
<YoBoY> and now you hate french ? :D
<YoBoY> or are you ready to come live here ? ^^
<mhall119> after all the years of English classes, it's gonna take more than one French class to make me hate it
<mhall119> I'd love to visit
<mhall119> not sure about live
<mhall119> one thing I have started noticing, all the products sold here under French names sound pretty stupid now
<YoBoY> like what ?
<mhall119> watching TV last night there was a commercial for a perfume called j'adore
<mhall119> I can't imagine someone trying to sell expensive perfume under the English name "I Love" 
<mhall119> but say it in French, and people here will buy it
<locodir-user> hi
<mhall119> hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> I have some questions about installing ubuntu in thinkpad, if anyone could help me?
<mhall119> #ubuntu is the official support channel
<mhall119> you can get there by typing: /join #ubuntu
<mhall119> right in here
<mhall119> I've heard thinkpads are good hardware for Ubuntu, very well supported
<paultag> mhall119: they are
<paultag> got one, a T520i
<czajkowski> aloha 
<airurando> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/12/
<airurando> the irc logs seem to be frozen from 08 Dec 11
<airurando> I know there are other sources for the logs
<airurando> but does anyone know who should be contacted re: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/12/
<czajkowski> just poked pici 
<czajkowski> jpds: ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-13
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> salut
<bkerensa> hallo
<czajkowski> Je suis fatigue
 * YoBoY donne une grande tasse de café à czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> le the s'il vous plait 
<czajkowski> sorry am missing accents 
<czajkowski> but you get the idea 
<YoBoY> yes ^^
<YoBoY> a christmas tea ? I have one at the moment, it's really tasty :D
<BigWhale> TS
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> czajkowski: ibus, ftw on accents
<czajkowski> ahh good to know 
<mhall119> I discovered it half-way through my French semester, it was wonderful
<mhall119> had to memorize the locations of é è ç and à though
<mhall119> still better than the javascript popup they had for entering them
<mhall119> Unity has caused my mouse skills to atrophy
<czajkowski> I rarely use a mouse as on the laptop so either track pad or keyboard
<mhall119> I only have a touchpad, that's what I meant
<czajkowski> ahh I see 
<mhall119> I gave up on Gnome 3 after a few hours of not having Super+[0-9]
<mhall119> nor Super+F[1-6]
<mhall119> though the later isn't a default, i find it incredibly useful
<mhall119> for switching workspaces
<trinikrono> hey everyone i like the thing with ohio team did with debian :D i hope i can get my team to do something like that soon
<paultag> LoCoHiO rules :)
<trinikrono> hey paultag whats happening
<trinikrono> which loco are you with
<paultag> trinikrono: I ran Ohio for a while, I'm back in Boston now
<paultag> trinikrono: Nada, how are you?
<trinikrono> im cool was just eating papaya and portugals
<trinikrono> you ever ate papaya
<paultag> jep
<paultag> good stuff
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> how much people you have in boston
<paultag> The city proper had a population of 617,594 according to the 2010 U.S. Census, trinikrono 
<trinikrono> paultag: i meant the loco!
<paultag> Ah, I'm not sure :)
<paultag> a bunch to a few
<paultag> most of the work in Boston is debian tbh
<trinikrono> my population is 1.3 million for the republic
<trinikrono> you are about half, boston must be big lol
<paultag> that's just the city, not the boston area :)
<paultag> and yeah, it's fairly large
<trinikrono> well debian people are nice, i just cant seem to find any locally
<trinikrono> my closest debian friend is in el salvador
<trinikrono> he came to trinidad looking for debian people and there was only me lol
<trinikrono> paultag: do you go there debian meetups, i would lol
<paultag> trinikrono: yep :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-14
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> aloha 
<rishi_> hello 
<rishi_> some one is there to chat on Edubuntu
<rishi_> ?
<cjohnston> probably #edubuntu
<paultag> challah, alle
<leoquant> challah chanoeka
<paultag> x
<paultag> erm, sorry
<YoBoY> Am I the only one receiving old emails from the loco-contacts mailing list ?
<paultag> YoBoY: no, it just slamed my box
<paultag> and I got a few rejection mails from the LC
<paultag> from mails I sent months ago
<czajkowski> paultag: aye marked them as old 
<czajkowski> I went throught 291 mails 
<czajkowski> there were many spam mails in the queue
<paultag> haha
<JanC> czajkowski: I can still moderate mails from the loco-council list, I guess (if the password didn't change?), but I stopped doing so after I left as I thought it would be inappropriate--if needed I can add it to my listadmin-config again...  ;-)
<czajkowski> JanC: its sorted now thanks
<JanC> 'listadmin' is really helpful to moderate mailing lists BTW
<JanC> to moderate mailman mailing lists
<czajkowski> yup i use it
<JanC> great  ☺
<cjohnston> why are we adding loco contacts to RTs?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-15
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<paultag> ohai
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> moin
<mhall119> wiki
<mhall119> how's the new gig paultag ?
<paultag> mhall119: as I said about a minute ago:
<paultag> 15:25 <paultag> dude
<paultag> 15:25 <paultag> awesome
<paultag> 15:25 <paultag> ungodly
<paultag> 15:25 <paultag> this is such an awesome gig
<mhall119> so, it's okay then?
<paultag> mhall119: it's crazy awersome
<paultag> I have yet to feel like I'm at work
<mhall119> those are the best kind :)
<mhall119> whatcha workin on? 
<paultag> mhall119: right now, some scrapers to import CO's bill + vote data
<paultag> I just finished that last night, so I might do people today
<mhall119> ew, scrapers
<paultag> yeah I know
<paultag> but it's for global good
<paultag> mhall119: we scrape the data into our backend + open API, so we are the only ones who have to do it
<paultag> since states won't provide this over an API themselves
<mhall119> that's cool
<mhall119> it's a shame that governments don't automatically make it available like that
<paultag> yeah totally
<mhall119> did you see that NY I think it was has an open-source redistricting program?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, they also have some cool data on how names change over time from the census
<mhall119> Florida has one available to us to make our own district maps, but it's not open source, and it's horribly ugly
<paultag> mhall119: NY has some fairly cool stuff, actually
<paultag> they were open to adopting our API standard for bill data
<paultag> which would be *awesome*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-16
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> help
<czajkowski> aloha 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil 
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> jpds: ubot4 is the one that is misbehaving 
<jpds> Right.
<paultag> oh jeez 
<czajkowski> paultag: sup
<paultag> czajkowski: aloha!
<czajkowski> paultag: howdy my dear 
<paultag> czajkowski: what's new?
<czajkowski> not much 
<czajkowski> having some soup and packing some boxes
<paultag> czajkowski: my idol, christopher hitchens dies, I'm pissed
<paultag> died *
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> aye seen a lot of comments on fb and G+
<paultag> such a rad dude
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-17
<gaurav-parashar> Hello everyone!! 
<gaurav-parashar> I am looking for local community of india. Is there any one here
<serfus> gaurav-parashar, check #ubuntu-in 
<gaurav-parashar> As i am going to organize an event on open source. http://inmantec.edu/os2012 and am looking for some sponsors. Can anyone help me in this regard.
<serfus> something quite disturbing has been brought to my attention. it seems like in the ubuntu 11.10 install, israel does not exists, whereas in the same land there is "palestinian territory, occupied"
<serfus> as the loco contact, i'm not sure what i'm supposed to think or do
<JanC> serfus: let's see what i get when I try to install from the CD in a VM...
<serfus> okay
<JanC> serfus: where exactly do you see this?
<serfus> you can find israel by typing, but not in the map
<serfus> see those pics
<serfus> http://www.inbarhovav.com/2011/12/blog-post_17.html
<serfus> when asking where you are from at the installer
<JanC> ah, so this happens if you try to click on the map?
<serfus> yes
<serfus> you can't get israel on the map
<JanC> to be honest, I've had trouble to click on "Belgium" on that map too  ;)
<JanC> I think a multi-level map is needed that zooms in to the region
<JanC> so that you can click on the right country/timezone easily
<serfus> on the previous releases, when clicking on that spot, you would have got tel aviv, israel or jerusalem, israel
<serfus> someone did change this
<JanC> that might be accidental; if there are only a couple of pixels available for so many countries...
<serfus> sorry but an occupied territory is not a country, no matter how you look at it
<serfus> someone did chose this, deliberately.
<JanC> what is a country or not differs from the point of view of a certain person
<JanC> and it might well be possible that just adding "palestinian territory, occupied" resulted in 2 "areas" (to not call it a country) ended up at the same pixel
<serfus> it has nothing to do with a point of view, it's not subjective
<serfus> this will cause a big fuss here
<JanC> *everything* depends on somebodies PoV
<serfus> and it certainly will not make my job any easier
<JanC> and exactly because of that, I understand it could cause a big fuss  ;)
<ashams> serfus, let's not jump through guesses by saying it's deliberately, I totally believe it's just another bug :)
<ashams> do you mind to report it
<JanC> ashams: right, like I said, it's very likely multiple places end up at the same pixel with a map this small
<ashams> exactly, and I'd love a multi-level map too
<JanC> and in general, people have internet access when they install, in which case GeoIP will provide the right country (no need to click the map)
<JanC> and I could also blame the Netherlands, France & Germany for showing up when I click where about I think Belgium is  ;)
<serfus> alright, i'll file a bug
<serfus> i would have prefer not to
<ashams> JanC,  some1 did it deliberately too? :P
<JanC> ashams: if I'm not seriously mistaken, there was a multi-level map once
<JanC> not sure why it disappeared
 * ashams scratches his head
<ashams> I hate when some1 changes something I already love
<ashams> can this be called regression :P
<JanC> ashams: certainly
<JanC> especially if it causes actual problems
<ashams> :D
<JanC> like the one serfus sees
<ashams> in case of serfus, it can :)
<serfus> :)
<serfus> i really hate it when politics get's in the way
<JanC> serfus: which is one good reason to not assume political reasons in case of a bug  ;)
<ashams> serfus, trust me it's not this time :)
<serfus> i don't care about this as much as i am afraid others here will
<serfus> and i don't want it to hurt ubuntu around here
<JanC> serfus: right, and I understand your concerns
<ashams> serfus, man, that red point is even larger than the country and the territory, how can you blame devels on this
<serfus> this is why i preferred  handling this without a bug been filed
<ashams> I can file it for you if you wish
<serfus> i will, after it's filed it doesn't matter who did it
<JanC> serfus: file a bug report, and the bug can document the problem (the real reason, not any imaginary political one) that you can then point to officially  ;)
<serfus> well i hope so
<ashams> me too :)
<ashams> would you please give that link, so i can hit affects me too, to get it confirmed?....
<ashams> me*
<JanC> and I would be happy to add my Belgian complaint about clicking in the right spot to be impossible/too difficult  ;)
<JanC> which I didn't file a bug report about yet because I considered it more of an inconvenience, but your case shows it can be a real problem
<serfus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/905754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 905754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Israel is not on the installer map (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<serfus> here we go :)
<JanC> serfus: commented  ☺
<pleia2> serfus: thanks for filing that bug
<JanC> pff, launchpad should have a better tag reference
<ashams> omg, ubiquity has 1408 new bugs !!
<JanC> I only see 1268 new bugs ;)
<JanC> maybe triaging those bugs isn't easy...
<ashams> JanC, maybe :))
<JanC> ashams: I assume the installer touches lots of parts of the system, including hardware-specific oddities etc.
<JanC> ashams: are you a ubiquity developer?
<ashams> JanC, nope
<ashams> sorry, wasn't here :(
<ashams> and yes it touches many hw specific parts
<serfus> sorry i was a bit jumpy earlier... it's just that i remember what happened after one of the mint devs posted a rather opposing blog regarding Israel..naturally i don't want to see it happen with ubuntu
<JanC> serfus: the Israeli government does not help Israel to be liked, but that doesn't mean people dislike Israeli people overall--it's good to make difference between those two...  ;)
<serfus> believe me, i have my share of objection to the government.... ;-) but i don't want to involve it with the loco
<JanC> right, good point
<serfus> after the mint incident people started to boycott mint
<serfus> i didn't, and i don't think it was right
<serfus> but that's what people did
<JanC> serfus: was that blog post made by someone from the loco?  if so, can they update it to point to the bug report?  ;)
<serfus> she did
<JanC> ah, I see they did
<JanC> right  ☺
<JanC> cool
<serfus> and even translated it
<serfus> it's quite a popular blog, she promised that she will update it
<JanC> serfus: feel free to ping me later if you think this bug gets neglected  ;)
<JanC> serfus: or contact the loco council about it
<serfus> i hope it will not
<serfus> i guess now it's up to the installer team
<JanC> well, sometiùes bugs get neglected because of lac of time or whatever  ;)
<ashams> serfus, it's very normal that a big can take 2-8 months to get fix-released
<serfus> ya i know
<ashams> so if it took some time please be patient
<serfus> i just hope something will happen with it before of the release
<ashams> me too
<serfus> anyways, good night folks
<ashams> night
<JanC> slaapwel, serfus  ☺
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: see invote to council channel just heading to bed now 
<czajkowski> will sort out access flags in the morning 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, oks... ty
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, I response the email right now
<czajkowski> grand 
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: see invite to council channel 
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, oks...
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: do yu run a screen irc?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-18
<JanC> serfus: Colin (the installer developer) already answered on the bug  ☺
<serfus> right, i just spoke with him before he did
 * serfus is trying to rush this bug away
<serfus> :P
<JanC> ☺
<paultag> mhall119: boom, roasted :)
<paultag> mhall119: don't sass me with that KDE stuff, that was close to my heart :)
 * mhall119 kicks paultag 
<paultag> neener neener :)
<mhall119> checking up on my wiki paultag >:(
<paultag> mhall119: damn straight. I fact check for work now
<paultag> mhall119: I never really used KDE2, so I was shocked you would have, since I knew you went all linuxey after me, for some reason
<mhall119> then you should know that wiki's aren't an acceptable source of authority
<paultag> sure they are :)
<mhall119> paultag: hell, I even used CDE
<mhall119> for limited definitions of 'used'
<paultag> dude, twm
<paultag> that was my steeze before the flavor of GNOME at the time
<paultag> then KDE when I went all Gentoo-ey, and while I was in Mandrake land from 2001->200something or other
<mhall119> geek
<paultag> nerd * 
<mhall119> said with love
<paultag> yeahyeah :)
<mhall119> why didn't someone tell me it was Sunday?
<paultag> http://i.qkme.me/35ixqe.jpg
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<LeigoemUbuntu> hi 
<LeigoemUbuntu> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<SergioMeneses> LeigoemUbuntu, si?
<SergioMeneses> LeigoemUbuntu, que necesitas?
<LeigoemUbuntu> SergioMeneses instalei a versão aultima versão x86 do ubunto em um desktop que suporta o mesmo 
<czajkowski> !pt
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pt
<ubot2`> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LeigoemUbuntu> estou tentando instalar um programa nele, verifiquei varios forum o modo de instalação mais não consigo executar 
<SergioMeneses> LeigoemUbuntu, tal vez quieras visitar #ubuntu-br alli te pueden dar soporte en portugués 
<LeigoemUbuntu> si 
<czajkowski> oi este é um canal que fala Inglês, você pode querer perguntar no canal Portugeese ajuda. Onde você está baseada?
<LeigoemUbuntu> Im from Brazil 
<LeigoemUbuntu> =D
<LeigoemUbuntu> I do not speak English
<LeigoemUbuntu> través de este canal no hay nadie
<SergioMeneses> LeigoemUbuntu, tal vez si usas una herramienta de traduccion al ingles puedes pedir soporte en el canal #ubuntu
<LeigoemUbuntu> SergioMeneses: pode ser, mais tentamos compreender a tradução de nossos idiomas pois são regras de ortografias diferenciadas.....
<LeigoemUbuntu> By chance is there any ferremtne-on Linux environment to install ubuntu software like an installation *. Exe in windows?
<LeigoemUbuntu> SergioMeneses: 
<LeigoemUbuntu> tools*
<SergioMeneses> LeigoemUbuntu, no sé, por eso te digo que vallas al canal #ubuntu alla te ayudan con soporte ;)
<LeigoemUbuntu> ok
<LeigoemUbuntu> sorry
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, problem solved ;)
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> sad no more marianna :( 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> good morning, I've started on the LoCo Teams docs for the new community portal, if anybody would like to join me: http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-help-meeting-locos
<mhall119> czajkowski: ^^ if you have time today
<mhall119> cprofitt: too
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, sounds really good
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, you can ask for helping to the LC too
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<mhall119> !lc
<ubot2`> Factoid 'lc' not found
<mhall119> I can never remember how to get the bot to ping everyone
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, LocoCouncil
<mhall119> !LocoCouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> thanks SergioMeneses :)
<coolbhavi> hey mhall119 
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, no worries
<coolbhavi> good morning!
<SergioMeneses> I think I can help but at night
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, hey hey how are you?
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, m fine. about you?
<SergioMeneses> fine too, thanks
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: :P
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, I edit it but maybe huats czajkowski coolbhavi or effie want to add more information
<mhall119> thanks SergioMeneses 
<czajkowski> mhall119: on annual leave till tuesday :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-14
<mhall119> czajkowski: ah, well when you're back then.  Enjoy the holiday and home
<jedijf> )/join #fosskids
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-15
<locodir-user>  
<locodir-user> quit
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<BobJonkman> Hey LoCoTeams: At one time Canonical offered to sponsor certain Ubuntu members for travelling to UDS. Is there an online policy/howto  statement for that? 
<skellat> BobJonkman: No more in-person UDS, no more sponsored travel to UDS
<BobJonkman> skellat: Are there no other in-person meetings of Ubuntu contributors?
<skellat> Not generally
<skellat> Not project-wide
<BobJonkman> Global ones, I mean.  Ubuntu Hours aren't quite a the same level
<skellat> There are sprints but those are mostly Canonical employees
<skellat> The Community Budget that any person within "Ubuntu Member" group can attempt to tap into is described here: BobJonkman: As for the current Community Budget administered by Canonical
<skellat> Oops
<skellat> Try here: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<BobJonkman> skellat: Thanx!  I was searching through wiki.ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman> skellat: Yup, that's the kind of thing I was looking for.
<skellat> Yeah
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-13
<jachin> Hi, there. :)
<jachin> I'm KDE Korea team co-ordinator, Cho Sung Jae.
<jachin> I want to ask for the policy about canonical approvement for loco team.
<skellat> jachin: I apologize for the delay, what is your question?
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> jachin: howdy it;s the loco council that help you there 
<jachin> czajkowski: Thanks. :) 
<jachin> skellat, Thanks for replying. Well... it's difficult to explain related with Korean Ubuntu community.
<czajkowski> jachin: you cna always email the loco council and I'm sure they'll help you
<czajkowski> *can 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jachin> Wow. Good bot. :)
<PabloRubianes> hello
<PabloRubianes> jachin: please send us an email and will help you
<jachin> PabloRubianes: Thank you very much. :)
<PabloRubianes> jachin: no problem
<elfy> PabloRubianes: ping
<PabloRubianes> elfy pong
<PabloRubianes> hello
<elfy> hi PabloRubianes - long time no see :)
<elfy> not sure if you can help - I've been trying to sort a meeting with skellat re the discourse forum and closing the forum's sub forums
<elfy> I assume you've read the mails from me 
<PabloRubianes> elfy: yes I been having some family difficulties
<PabloRubianes> yes I saw the emails
<elfy> aah ok - I'm trying to get together with someone from loco council and jorge 
<PabloRubianes> elfy: when is the meeting ?
<elfy> well - when I spoke to him we were looking to do it today - but I've not managed to catch him for long enough since then 
<jose> just to let you know, it's hard to get jorge for more than 5mins :P
<elfy> today is possibly now too soon - you available at all soon?
<elfy> jose: lol
<jose> I will possibly be available the whole next week, I'm on vacations now I have lots of spare time
<elfy> jose: right - I forgot you were on the loco council ... 
<jose> :)
<elfy> ok - well how about I leave it with the lococouncil to arrange it with jc - I'm about monday - wed from 0900 to 2100 UTC 
<PabloRubianes> jose: you can take care of this meeting?
<elfy> czajkowski wants to be there as well - so we'll need to let her know too
<jose> sure thing, I'll ping jorge to see what we can do and I'll let you all know
<elfy> ok - thanks jose :)
<jose> elfy: mind having this chat over #ubuntu-community-team? jcastro is there
<omnidan> hi jose 
<jose> hey, omnidan! how's everything? :)
<omnidan> jose: no progress with ubuntu austria, moved to xubuntu (replaced the wm and stuff with dwm though) on my work laptop, going to viennajs and the vienna xmas dev day next week
<jose> no worries - plans can start popping up on 2014 maybe? :)
<omnidan> jose: I really hope so, I'm very busy lately, new partners, probably going to ISE in amsterdam
<jose> omnidan: oh, cool! it's really good to hear that the projects are getting bigger
<omnidan> jose: we're expanding at a very high rate atm, keeps me busy, we even had to put some internal projects to sleep for now because of all those apps that need to be done for fairs and stuff
<omnidan> sadly, this includes some open source projects
<omnidan> mostly the open source projects actually :<
<omnidan> and I can't open source (wouldn't make sense either tbh) apps that I coded under a contract for a partner company for a specific fair
<jose> which sounds reasonable at that extent
<omnidan> jose: but hey, I'm trying to keep my personal projects like git-leaf up-to-date
<omnidan> all bsd/wtfpl licensed
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-14
<locodir-user> Hi, I am a new user on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<locodir-user> how do i install zte modem mf667?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-15
<locodir-user> help
<locodir-user> need to know about ubuntu
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> hallow is any body there
<locodir-user> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-08
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio || Next LoCo Council meeting: 2014-12-16 at 2000 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<Mihir_> hello
<pleia2> loco-council folks, can the event for Ubuntu Hours 2015 be set up?
<jose> pleia2: sure thing, doing that noe
<jose> now*
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> jose: we're having an ubuntu hour tonight to celebrate your birthday ;D
<jose> \o/
<jose> pleia2: all set now
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Rangel_> Estou com problema com o congelamento da tela do Ubuntu 13.04, quando tento salvar um documento muito grande extraido da internet (tipo copiando e colando). mas quando tento salvar o Libreoffice congela. A memória da máquina é de 1 GB.
<Rangel_> alguém pode me ajudar !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-12
<jose> Tm_T: did you get the package?
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> jose: not yet, no
<wxl> hey, i'm certainly capable of reading the topic, but i've had a ticket out with rt for some time to get hosting going on. can anyone help expedite?
<pleia2> should be able to type /topic
<pleia2> most clients will show you the topic inline :)
<pleia2> but you can join #canonical-sysadmin with the ticket number to ask about status
<wxl> pleia2: oh no, that's what i'm saying. i can read the topic says to report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com but i already have and it's gotten me nowhere. so i'm looking for a little expedition. :)
<wxl> ok
<pleia2> oh, sorry :)
<jose> wxl: I can ask for the status if you PM me the rt number
<pleia2> if they can't help you there, the loco council can be given the ticket number and they can follow up with more muscle, but the sysadmins tend to be helpful when they're around
<jose> yeah, definitely
<wxl> well let me check there and if i have issues, i'll pm you jose
<jose> np
<jose> feel free to
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-13
<akfoss> Hi. I am a member of the Iranian Ubuntu Team. It has been a long time that in our forum, http://forum.ubuntu.ir, we have a rule that some users have objections about it. "The Iranian Ubuntu Forum does not accept topics those encourage users to use proprietary software and may lock, move, edit, or delete them. Comparing free and proprietary software is accepted". All Iranian Ubuntu Team members agree with this rule but some forum users
<akfoss> do not. Some forum users say: "this is the Ubunu forum not the GNU forum" and we should change that rule. Here is my question, can we have that rule? or we must change it.
<nhaines> akfoss: Hello!  There is definitely no restriction against dicussing proprietary software, and it's an unfortunate truth that sometimes there is no good Free or Open Source software alternative available.
<nhaines> Free Software stands alone on its merits, not just its license.  There is no reason that this rule should stand if the forum administrators want to change it.
<nhaines> My advice is that if your LoCo members find the rule restrictive and want it to be removed, you should consider doing so.  It would be very bad if LoCo members went elsewhere because they couldn't discuss software freely.
<akfoss> We do not want to change it. Some forum users say that we do not that right to have our own rules and we must follow guidelines of ubuntuforums.org or other similar sites
<akfoss> all LoCo members agree with that rule.
<nhaines> Then you should decide if the forum is mainly to support LoCo members, or if it might be better to be a focal point for other Persian speakers.  Maybe an off-topic forum would allow discussion of proprietary software.  And maybe running one or two proprietary programs on top of Ubuntu would allow someone to switch.
<nhaines> But it looks like these forums are separate from the Ubuntu Forums, and therefore the rules are yours to set.
<nhaines> It definitely makes sense to have the main focus of an Ubuntu forum center on Free and Open Source Software.  But even Ubuntu ships with proprietary drivers and firmware.  So do your best to consider all points of view and ways that you can make the forum most useful for your community.
<akfoss> Thanks nhaines. 
<nhaines> My pleasure.  If you need an official statement, please send an email.  Either way, I wish the Iranian Ubuntu Team all the best.  :)
<nhaines> You can email us if needed at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<akfoss> :) I'll email right now to be reference for other LoCos.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-07
<nhaines> tsimonq2: sorry, was out today.  I'm free now though!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: look at this: http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/
<tsimonq2> nhaines: we have a page describing Uubntu,m as well as a flavors page that when you click each image, it describes each flavor
<tsimonq2> *Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> wow that was a bad typo
<tsimonq2> nhaines: I was the main contributer
<tsimonq2> *contributor
<tsimonq2> nhaines: Alex Dueppen helped as well
<tsimonq2> nhaines: if you see a typo, feel free to make a pull request here: https://github.com/ubuntuwisconsin/ubuntuwisconsin.github.io
<nhaines> tsimonq2: very impressive!  But fix the front page to say something about your loco.  All webpages are always under construction.
<nhaines> There's a good amount of content there.  The system requirements are very frequently wrong.  "Flavor" is never described on the pages, which is sort of a problem and somebody should fix the Edubuntu logo.  (And probably resize the logo graphics not to be three or four times their display size.)
<nhaines> I don't use git, so I can't contribute, sorry.
<nhaines> Hmm, I guess /AboutUbuntu/ sort of glosses over flavors way at the bottom.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: fixed the Edubuntu logo
<tsimonq2> nhaines: where can I find the solid system requirements for all of the flavors?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: what about the flavors being on the pages?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: and we consider this site under heavy construction and not actually "useful" yet
<tsimonq2> nhaines: we wouldn't link someone to it yet
<tsimonq2> nhaines: very soon I will get something on the home page
<nhaines> I don't think there are solid system requirements for all of the flavors.  But good luck using Ubuntu as a desktop with less than 1 GB RAM!
<tsimonq2> should i use the official ones, or should I adjust them according to what I think is practical?
<tsimonq2> *I
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha with the flavor thing
<tsimonq2> I will add it to the todo list to add that to AboutUbuntu
<tsimonq2> and I will have Alex work on smaller logos so loading times can be improved
<tsimonq2> anything else, nhaines?
<nhaines> They're all PNGs, so they just have to be straight resized in GIMP.
<nhaines> I'd use the official system requirements whenever available.  May as well make the job easier.
<tsimonq2> I will have Alex, our design guy, address the logos
<tsimonq2> nhaines: should I just use the official requirements for the sake of making it easier? because that is not an issue at all
<nhaines> Yes, I keep saying so.  :)
<nhaines> Those were the major issues, and and you can see, they were all pretty minor.  It's a nice site with a lot of information and I'm very impressed.
<nhaines> Work on describing the LoCo and what services it offers.  It'll be a good way to solidify it for yourselves as well.
<tsimonq2> *could* I just use the various DEs for a day and *then* tweak the requirements?
<nhaines> If you'd like, I suppose.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: I plan on making it so someone who doesn't know anything about Ubuntu can be directed to this site and leave knowing basic enough information to get help in IRC
<tsimonq2> so I will work on beefing it up for user-friendlyness
<tsimonq2> and so that is my goal
<tsimonq2> nhaines: and we also plan on moving to Bootstrap, so it doesn't look so...old(for lack of a better word)?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: we have a guy...Sam Klein...he will take all of the content and Bootstrapify it
<nhaines> That's the least important part!  But good.  :)
<nhaines> (Content is the most important part, and presentation can come later.)
<tsimonq2> well I don't want a newbie to look at the website and throw up and never even try
<nhaines> It doesn't look bad as it is.
<nhaines> But if the website doesn't have any content, it's worthless to begin with.
<nhaines> So content first and presentation soon thereafter is the right priority.
<tsimonq2> that is why it is on the bottom of the todo list list
<tsimonq2> s/list list/list/
<tsimonq2> I want some people to comb through it to make the content perfect
<tsimonq2> then we move to Bootstrap
<tsimonq2> because sometimes when I write, I write with too much...bias(for lack of a better word)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: is that all that needs to be improved?
<nhaines> I'm a professional author, and I always have others proofread me.  You can't really proofread yourself.
<tsimonq2> exactly
<nhaines> And I write awesome first drafts, too (which is a skill that mainly comes with practice).  Even still, there's plenty that slips by.  :)
<tsimonq2> my goal is to have the content done and proofread by next Sunday
<tsimonq2> *by*
<nhaines> Anyway, those were the things that jumped out at me so far.  It's a really nice site that got bootstrapped really fast.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: could we informally meet here sometime on Saturday so you can see what has been done?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: maybe Saturday afternoon/night sometime?
<nhaines> I think I'll be free then, yes.
<tsimonq2> ok, cool
<tsimonq2> in the meantime, you might wanna occasionally look at the site
<tsimonq2> and maybe even watch it on Github: https://github.com/ubuntuwisconsin/ubuntuwisconsin.github.io
<tsimonq2> nhaines: I wanna go to bed, *Monday* tomorrow
<tsimonq2> o/ thanks :)
<tsimonq2> night
<nhaines> Haha, good night!  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi svij
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<elacheche> Mornign LoCos
<svij> and morning elacheche 
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<elacheche> o/
<bbb> hello, anyone can answer my one question?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/LTS
<bbb> Few months ago, there was Lubuntu 14.04 LTS on the site.
<bbb> But right this moment, it has not such LTS but only 14.04 standard on the roadmap.
<bbb> I just wondering, it just a typo or Lubuntu community changed thier policy.
<tsimonq2> bbb: nope, same policy, afaik they didn't change that
 * tsimonq2 facepalms
<tsimonq2> why did he ask for support here?
 * tsimonq2 needs to wake up...*yawn*
<wxl> popey: yes, -uk did drop off the verified teams. no contact from anyone
<popey> :(
<wxl> popey: i know! it seems ridiculous
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi dholbach and Kilos 
<dholbach> hi svij
<barepsetyadi> help 
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> o/ all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij nhaines and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<isaiasvelascoric> Alguien de aqui habla español?
<tsimonq2> !ubuntu-es
<tsimonq2> huh?
<wxl> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tsimonq2> wxl: thanks
<wxl> admittedly there's probably SOMEONE here that speaks spanish
<tsimonq2> j o s e I think
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-10
<nhaines> ¡Nunca!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ? XD
<nhaines> tsimonq2: hablo un poco de español.  Pero no muy bien.  ¡Que pena!  :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: Yo también.
<nhaines> tsimonq2: entonces, no hay una problema.  :)
<uros1> Hi need info about request fo Serbia LoCo, can you help me please?
<wxl> WaVeR: do you have a re-verification application for us?
<wxl> WaVeR: you've got until monday if that's ok
<elacheche_anis> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-11
<Gaju> how can i install ubuntu on existing win xp OS
<dholbach> good morning
<WaVeR> wxl>  Thanks for the delay. I'll prepare the missing part
<wxl> WaVeR: do you ahve any sense as to when you might complete the application?
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, do you and richard have what you need from me to start emailing local tech groups?
<mhall119> I want to try and hit up as many as we can before everybody goes on holidays
<nhaines> mhall119: I *think* so.  The tricky part is identifying them.  :)
<mhall119> nhaines: ack, let me know how you guys get on, and if you need/want me to reach out to some just let me know which
<nhaines> Will do.  :)
<nhaines> mhall119: oh, that reminds me!  The Ubuntu booth is only Friday-Sunday.  :)
<nhaines> It only *feels* like four days (to those who run it).
<nhaines> mhall119: I was talking with Richard, and we like the idea you had for the Ubuntu panel discussion on the Friday keynote slot.  Could we get that submitted to SCALE ASAP so that we can have it for their print schedule?
<nhaines> Plus, we're not clear on whether the Thursday keynote talk was ever submitted to SCALE, either.
<demvun> hi everybody!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: we are gonna have an informal IRC meeting tonight from 7 to 7:30 PM CST
<tsimonq2> nhaines: attend if you wish :)
<nhaines> I might not be free by then, but I'll be aronud if I can.  :)
<tsimonq2> ok, cool :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-12
<mhall119_> nhaines: do you need me to submit the panel discussion to SCALE's sytem, or can you just add it?
<nhaines> mhall119: could you submit it to SCALE's system?  I need it in trello, but I think they need it in their system for their schedule too.
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ready for me to give you some stuff?
<tsimonq2> nhaines: as in progress for our LoCo?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-13
<WaVeR> wxl> Morning
<WaVeR> wxl>  it will be done today. I was waiting for the team to report back everything. Sorry again for the delay
<vigneshwarcool> when opening libreoffice i see display like , the application cannot be started and user installation cannot be completed.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-12
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-13
<Kilos-> greetings everyone, any loco council members around?
<Kilos-> i see the ubuntu-za team is about to expire, what needs to be done to be reaproved please
<svij> Kilos: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<Kilos> ty svij 
<Kilos-> oh my its that reverification thing again
<nhaines> mhall119, popey: aaaand of course my power came back 5 minutes before the meeting ended.  :P
<nhaines> Which is great for my laptop's battery, I suppose, which was doing fine anyway.
<popey> hah
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-14
<Eugarmand> Neen is
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-15
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-16
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-17
<Kilos> o/
<mubasir212> help
<Kilos> whats up mubasir212 
<mubasir212> want to ask how do I move the app to the default installation directory Root disk home because I was just a little 1gb .. already full
<Kilos> mubasir212 this channel is for loco teams ask your question in #ubuntu someone there will help you
<mubasir212> if you can not help giving a link tutorial
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-18
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos 
<tsimonq2> Kilos: How have you been?
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 im ok ty and you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good Kilos. :)
<Kilos> some pains but ok
<tsimonq2> What's wrong? :(
<Kilos> still the heart lad, need 2 bypass ops but docs are trying meds first and meds suck
<Kilos> rest of me is fine
<Kilos> hehe
<tsimonq2> Oh, that sucks. :(
<tsimonq2> Get well soon.
<Kilos> should get a 3g printer and make a new one
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> 3d
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> That's the spirit! :D
<Kilos> yeah im not ready to go to the happy hunting grounds yet
<Kilos> we have a loco reverification tomorrow and i cant get a time
<Kilos> the loco council seems kinda sluggish
<Kilos> they need new hearts too
<tsimonq2> Kilos: :(
<tsimonq2> Not sure what to tell you besides this...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not serious ill keep trying 
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil | Please help Kilos reverify his LoCo!
<ubot5`> Please help Kilos reverify his LoCo!: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> Kilos: There, I know wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl (lol) is an IRC guy so he should be around sooner or later. :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yeah , he comes on much later and been quiet as well for a while
<Kilos> but ill grab svig
<franco80> hola a todos
<franco80> alguien en linea?
<tsimonq2> !es | franco80 
<ubot5`> franco80: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<franco80> hi everyone
<tsimonq2> franco80: Pero yo hablo Español un poco.
<franco80> im living in peru, i want buy a ubuntu tablet
<franco80> someone knows a website for buy it?
<tsimonq2> franco80: No se, pregunta en #ubuntu-es o pregunta jose, ello es en Peru.
<tsimonq2> (sorry for my terrible Spanish, tl;dr, in English: I don't know, asn in #ubuntu-es or ask jose, he is in Peru.)
<tsimonq2> *ask
<tsimonq2> Aw well I tried. :)
<tsimonq2> jose: How terrible was my Spanish? :P
<Kilos> you tried tsimonq2 thats what counts
<Kilos> https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile/devices
<mike_> join
<Guest98209> mike
<Guest98209> hi
<careybird> Good day, I am using this channel for the first time so I hope my protocol is correct. Is one able to paste error messages into the channel?
<Kilos> hi careybird 
<Kilos> this isnt a help channel. ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> type in /j #channel name
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-11
<kyrofa> kenvandine, you around for the council meeting?
<kenvandine> yes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-12
<elacheche> jose: Hello dude! You have access on Fridge's Calendar, right?
<elacheche> jose: The LC meeting in there is not right, someone need to fix that.. ping gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> I already asked in the meeting channel too to see if we have a solution 
